
Vitamin D and Immunity [video] - open-source-ux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5yVGmfivAk
======
jshevek
Knowing that Vit D may be helpful for respiratory tract infections, as
discussed in this video, I ordered a bottle from Amazon shortly after learning
of Corona virus. It might not help me specifically, but I'm hedging my bets.

~~~
mindcrime
FWIW, I did the same thing. I used to routinely take a Vitamin D supplement
anyway, and had gotten away from the practice, so I figure it probably can't
hurt to take it up again.

